# Noob Dev quick ?



## tvotony (Sep 5, 2011)

can someone point me in the right direction on how to start deving for the mytouch 4g slide?









Sent from my Sensation_ReMiX using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/141-mytouch-4g-slide/


----------

